# If PR is in process does it matter if my relatives visa has expired



## db29 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi

I have been married to my South African wife for more than 7 years. I am currently on a relatives visa which expires in August 2019. I would like to apply for PR now, would I be able to legally remain in SA in September 2019 if my PR is still under review and my relatives visa has expired. Thank you for your help.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Dont ever have no valid VISA while waiting for PRP. They will definitely decline the PRP for the reason that you dont have a valid visa. You then face being banned for 5 years. So you should apply for the PRP now, and also renew your relatives VISA before it expires.


----------



## mawire (Jan 27, 2018)

What Jollem said above X 10 times. Renew your VISA otherwise it's any easy decline for them.


----------



## explorer1 (Dec 1, 2013)

jollem said:


> Dont ever have no valid VISA while waiting for PRP. They will definitely decline the PRP for the reason that you dont have a valid visa. You then face being banned for 5 years. So you should apply for the PRP now, and also renew your relatives VISA before it expires.


Couldn't have said it better, while residing in the republic it is required that you have legal permission to stay (through a valid visa / permit) else you are an illegal immigrant.

Submission of a PRP application does not always guarantee that you will be awarded the permit.

Have a valid visa/permit at all times to stay safe and stress free.


----------



## db29 (Sep 23, 2014)

Can I use the same documents to apply for both at the same time or do I need to apply for a new UK Acro police report?


----------



## explorer1 (Dec 1, 2013)

db29 said:


> Can I use the same documents to apply for both at the same time or do I need to apply for a new UK Acro police report?


Not too sure, but it might be better to request a duplicate of the UK Acro police report rather than applying for a whole new report as an "original" copy is usually required.

Also for medical reports check if the doctors can complete duplicates for you, its not like they have to check you twice to write copies of the same medical report.:fingerscrossed:

Just call the VFS call center for clarity but I am almost certain that they would like "originals" irrespective of you submitting both applications to them.

Good luck.


----------



## db29 (Sep 23, 2014)

Thank you very much for the replies.

Do I need to show bank statements for me and my wife for a relatives Visa?

I've read that you need R8,500 per month, do you need to show this for 12 months or 24 months?

Thank you


----------



## db29 (Sep 23, 2014)

My relatives visa ends in August. Should I apply for PR or renew my relatives visa? Thank you so much for the help!


----------



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

db29 said:


> Thank you very much for the replies.
> 
> Do I need to show bank statements for me and my wife for a relatives Visa?
> 
> ...


Hi

For a relative Visa (Section 18 of the act) your partner must earn R8500 or more per Month, you can submit your partner's Payslip or bank statement as proof of their monthly earnings. This visa is valid for 2 years 

If you have a Job Offer, Registered Company or School Admission, you may apply for a Visitor Visa (Section 11(6), in this case the financial assurance of R8500 is not applicable and this kind of visa is valid for 3 years


----------

